# Need Help



## TheKeeper (13. Jun 2004)

Hallo zusammen!
Hier ist mal mein tic tac toe:

```
import javax.swing.JOptionPane;
public class TicTacToe
{

    private int[][] data = new int[3][3];
    
    public TicTacToe(){ 
    } 
    public void setDataAt(int x, int y, int data ) {
        this.data[x][y] = data; 
    } 

    public String getStringForData(int d) { 
    if(d == 0) 
         return " "; 
    if(d == 1) 
         return "X"; 
    if(d == 2) 
         return "O"; 
    return null;
    } 
    
    public void print() { 
        System.out.println("Spielfeld:"); 
        System.out.println("#######"); 
            for(int i=0; i<3; i++) { 
                System.out.print("#"); 
                System.out.print(getStringForData(data[i][0])); 
                System.out.print("#"); 
                System.out.print(getStringForData(data[i][1])); 
                System.out.print("#"); 
                System.out.print(getStringForData(data[i][2])); 
                System.out.print("#\n"); 
            } 
        System.out.println("#######"); 
}
    public static void main(String[]args){
        TicTacToe ttt = new TicTacToe(); 

   }
}
```

Und hier ist die dazugehörige Klasse für PlayerVsPlayer:

```
import javax.swing.JOptionPane; 
public class PlayerVsPlayer
{
    public void playerOneData(){
        int d1;
        do{
        String player1Data = JOptionPane.showInputDialog(null,"Bitte geben Sie an welches Zeichen Sie setzen wollen."
                                                        +"\n"+"1 = X "+"\n"+"2 = O");
        d1 = Integer.parseInt(player1Data);
            if(d1 != 1 | d1 != 2){
                JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null,"Das ist kein gültiges Zeichen!");
            }
        }while(d1 == 1 | d1 == 2);                                                
    }
    public void playerTwoData(){
        int d2;
        do{
        String player2Data = JOptionPane.showInputDialog(null,"Bitte geben Sie an welches Zeichen Sie setzen wollen."
                                                        +"\n"+"1 = X "+"\n"+"2 = O");
        d2 = Integer.parseInt(player2Data);
            if(d2 != 1 | d2 != 2){
                JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null,"Das ist kein gültiges Zeichen!");
            }
        }while(d2 == 1 | d2 == 2);                                               
    }
    
    public static void main(String args[]){
        PlayerVsPlayer pVSp = new PlayerVsPlayer();
    }
}
```
So und jetzt habe ich ein ganz kleines Problem, und ich bin überzeugt davon dass mir da einer sehr schnell helfen kann und proggn.
also ich will jetzt die PlayerVsPlayer mal in das Spiel einbauen...ich habe ja eigendlich schon  fast alles programmiert man muss nur noch die spieler irgendwie da einbauen damit das spiel läuft, das schaffe ich einfach nicht.  Ich dachte zuerst in eine for schleife oder so damit die spielen solange bis einer gewinnt, aber ich weiß nicht so genau. Bitte helft mir und programmiert es schnell aus und schickt mir den code ins forum. Ich brauche es noch heute! Aber nicht grafisch!
mfg Keeper.


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (1. Sep 2004)

Mich wundert es nicht, daß bei so einem schlauen Betreff (alternativ wäre auch "In China fällt ein Sack Reis um" möglich gewesen) noch keiner geantwortet hat.


----------



## Heiko (1. Sep 2004)

TheKeeper hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bitte helft mir und programmiert es schnell aus und schickt mir den code ins forum. Ich brauche es noch heute! Aber nicht grafisch!



Irgendwo scheint hier zu stehen "Softwarefabrik", zumindest scheint es so ;-)


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (1. Sep 2004)

Der Satz war mir gar nicht aufgefallen.

Krass. :shock:


----------



## Heiko (1. Sep 2004)

P3AC3MAK3R hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Der Satz war mir gar nicht aufgefallen.
> 
> Krass. :shock:



Eher unverschämt würde ich sagen.


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (1. Sep 2004)

Oder so.

Naja, ich glaube wir machen den Thread hier besser mal zu. *mitdemzaunpfahlwink*


----------



## Heiko (1. Sep 2004)

P3AC3MAK3R hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Oder so.
> 
> Naja, ich glaube wir machen den Thread hier besser mal zu.



Wird das beste sein.


----------



## bummerland (1. Sep 2004)

P3AC3MAK3R hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Oder so.
> 
> Naja, ich glaube wir machen den Thread hier besser mal zu. *mitdemzaunpfahlwink*



*mitdemzaunpfahlwinkgesehenhab*  :roll:


----------

